# Rapala DT-20 Metal Sure Set Crankbait



## Jim (Jun 18, 2009)

Rapala put metal in their DT series Divers!

To dive deep or to fix the "breaking lip" issue we see and hear about?

https://www.wired2fish.com/WhatsUp.aspx?ArticleID=2231


----------



## redbug (Jun 18, 2009)

looks like a nice bait for getting to those deeper fish


----------



## po1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Fishing Bannor Marsh (a deep strip mine lake) when the bite on plastics slowed down, I picked up rapala dt-16 with good success and I've got the order in for my dt20(pearl shinner and crawdad)


----------

